# Quarter Panels



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking for more advice on sheet metal suppliers. There are three or four out there and was wondering if anyone has feed back on any of them. I am looking at Goodmark and Sherman. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## chuckey4567 (Jan 8, 2010)

if your still looking for metal, check out Muscle car metal. They sell Goodmark panels cheap!


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Sherman, thats where I got my lower quarter panels from. I couldnt remember who the supplier was when I mentioned it in your other post. But thats who it was. Great people to deal with btw. Fedex smashed mine up a little bit. (but not to the point I couldnt use it cause I just needed the lower part which was not hurt). I called sherman and told them and they gave me some of my money back. They could have made me file a claim with fedex and wait forever through that process but they didnt, great to deal with.


----------

